# Murry lawnmower quit



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

my murry quit it won't stay running.it was running then will sputter and stall and takes forever and a lot of priming to get it to restart and it won't last.Whats the problem.It smelled like it was overheating and I could not tell if it had oil looked like it was out so I added some.Not helping.cleaned out the underside of the deck nothing.Got gas plug is not that old maby half a season at the most.Whats the problem. I don't have $40 to have the carb rebuilt and who knows if thats even the problem.IS the engine on its way out.The engine is a Briggs and statton 5HP.Its a murry convertable mulcher.Thats 2 mowers that have now quit on me so Im down to 1 and if that quits then I don't know what to do. I check for spake good and strong.compression is 85 PSI. Mower model 2185X8F engine model 12F802 type 1119-01 code 9502157 date of manufacture 59045 (made in 1995). its a good mower I want it running


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

sounds like the varb may be plugged? how much exoerience do you have with carbs?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Not that much.But 4 cycle carbs are easyer then 2 cycle.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> Not that much.But 4 cycle carbs are easyer then 2 cycle.


 well, since its hard to tell you what to do 2 thouseand miles away , take it to a shop, get thier opinion ,DONT BUY ANYTHING , come back here and tell me what they say


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> well, since its hard to tell you what to do 2 thouseand miles away , take it to a shop, get thier opinion ,DONT BUY ANYTHING , come back here and tell me what they say


The shop wants $20 for a estmate.The oil I added after it ran low or out has no metal flakes in it and is not grey so thats a good sign.the engine will still fire but quits after 5-10 minutes.Sounds strong otherwise


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

OK south heres the deal. After talking to my buddy who repairs mowers he said the problem is the engine has low compresson so its worn out so the only option on that engine is to tare it down and put new pistion rings in it.To much of a hassle so i decided to replace the engine. Got one lined up for $20 + shipping He says it works. came of a frame that broke.SO the only thing I would have to do if Even is by a new blade adapter and either longer or shorter cable.I will submite a pic of the mower.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok heres what the mower looks like


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

Unscrew the part where the gas passes through the screen. Bet it's dirty  and thats some custom tape ya got there ;O)


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

kidcnote said:


> Unscrew the part where the gas passes through the screen. Bet it's dirty


You mean the air filter. if not wheres the screen located



> and thats some custom tape ya got there ;O)


Yeah the frame has some rust holes. it was like that when I got it so I added the duct tape. The handymans secret wepon


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


> You mean the air filter. if not wheres the screen located
> Yeah the frame has some rust holes. it was like that when I got it so I added the duct tape. The handymans secret wepon


Should be a tiny gas screen that gas passes through before it goes into the carb from the gas tank. You unscrew this little round deal and inside you should find the cleaning screen. Protects (a little) your engine from crap/dirt/bugs/grit going from the gas tank into your engine. http://img8.imagepile.net/img8/19201gastank.jpg Works like an air filter but for dirt in the gas tank. Should be located at the end of the metal ?? or rubber fuel hose going into your carb from your gas tank. It could be on your gas tank also? If dirty, then clean, reinstall and fire the mower back up and see if it's running stronger.. http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Murray/Murray_Main.html
http://img8.imagepile.net/img8/82204fuellinefilter.jpg
and/or a "Filter In Line" http://search.cartserver.com/search...&maxhits=20&keywords=gas+filter+screen&go=GO! <-scroll down
And what won't ductape do ;O)


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

kidcnote said:


> And what won't ductape do ;O)


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


>


To much info there Lex  http://img8.imagepile.net/img8/8963tapebutt.jpg


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

And the chain on the chainsaw needs tightening as well.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

would have been better off buying a new mower


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

nah its a good mower just the engine is shot sinse it ran low or out of oil it won't run for longer than 10 minutes and won;t restart right away even with priming. you got to let it site


----------



## Gary D (Aug 18, 2003)

Man, it's hard to tell, not being there to look at the thing.So it runs ok for several minutes?? Does it skip and sputter while it's running? If not, does it skip and sputter right before it dies or does it just quit all at once?? As soon as it stops pull the plug and check for spark, I'm leaning towards the electrical end from you symptoms. If you don't have a good spark, swap a plug out or get a new one.I've got an old murray that's at least 15 yrs old. BTW if the rings are shot, it'll smoke like a freight train while running b/c of the oil entering the combustion chamber.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Briggs and Stratton makes garbage anymore on the cheap models. and Murray is not what i would call top of the line  

Lexmark you post questions like this but in your profile you state you fix small engines in your garage. suprised you did not know this already.

No offense but it seems like if you are making a living working on small engines that you are using the wrong forum to get advice.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I fix them But Im not an expert. I get advice from my buddy when I can't solve it.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

wacor said:


> Briggs and Stratton makes garbage anymore on the cheap models. and Murray is not what i would call top of the line
> 
> Lexmark you post questions like this but in your profile you state you fix small engines in your garage. suprised you did not know this already.
> 
> No offense but it seems like if you are making a living working on small engines that you are using the wrong forum to get advice.


 thats why , all my mowers have briggs and stratton magnetrons the best engines they ever made


----------

